# Catching Fish on Shoe Laces



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

You da man! Sam!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> You da man! Sam!



lol... it was just a fun experiment.. if I fish a tournament you won't see me using it. 


I do however want to try to get slam.. reds/snook/trout


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=frustrated.gif] Just when I was getting use to your posts you hit us with this.........


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That;s just proof that some folks can flat out fish. Nice work Sam. Get those from Sports Authority? lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Post! ;D

Back when I was a kid, I use to catch small snook with an unpainted lead jig head and bits of a white Styrofoam cup as the tail. Granted this was back before many people had any clue about the enviorment much less a 8 year old kid, but it worked. Please don't do it today, that styrofoam is not goos for snook or any animal for that mater.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

This is why I'm here .  Great post Sam.

Now let's see you put Croks to good use. ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

dang sam, your just showin off now!  ;D 






next time I want to see you use a swiss army knife to cut up a coke can and make some type of something to catch fish with it.


L.R. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I remember as a kid watching a guy fish at night under the Titusville pier lights for school trout. The trout were chaseing small minnows and ignored standard lures. The guy tore off small strips of his white T-shirt and put then on his hook and that did the trick and fooled the trout hanging under the lights.

I think many have heard of useing soda straws over a hook for spanish mackeral.

Reds on a shoe lace makes me wonder whether foot odor works as well as Gulp stink on reds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok,you know how tattooist have apprentice,I am wondering Sam are you taking aps or what????


----------



## surferleddy (Dec 29, 2006)

looks just like a bucktail jig


----------

